# Auburn, AL area???



## TheBadElf (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks to some rather bizarre (but happy) events in my life it looks like I may by moving to Auburn at the end of this year.  Any ENWorlders in the area, or with any knowledge of the local gaming scene??


----------



## CorlanRandal (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm moving back to Auburn in less than a month myself.  Having grown up their I know we had a decent gaming scene. 

Auburn's got an established LARPing scene with the Camarilla (if that is your cup of tea), and its got plenty of table top gamers of all genre's.   When you get to Auburn, try asking around at Collector's Corner or just trying to watch the RPG section at Hastings.   The gamers will come out from under the logs eventually...


----------



## Khairn (Jul 1, 2005)

We are about 35 miles from Auburn, but there are a bunch of gamers in Columbus / Phenix City that meet almost every Saturday.

Let me know if you're in the neighborhood


----------



## TheBadElf (Jul 1, 2005)

Devyn said:
			
		

> We are about 35 miles from Auburn, but there are a bunch of gamers in Columbus / Phenix City that meet almost every Saturday.
> 
> Let me know if you're in the neighborhood




Cool!  I'll drop you a line in December when I get up there.


----------



## Snifferdoo (Jul 6, 2005)

I live in Auburn and although I don't know much about the "scene" I am part of a D&D game run on Sunday afternoon's in Opelika (10 minutes away) and we could use a wizard.  Plus I'm open for other D&D games (especially in the DragonLance setting, heh). Just as long as I'm not taking too much time away from my family, heh.


----------



## atom crash (Jul 7, 2005)

I currently live in Birmingham but I grew up in Opelika and Auburn, gamed there for years.

I may be able to find a few gamers who still live there if you need me to. You might also want to check to see if there are any fliers posted at Foy Union or Haley Center on the AU campus. There was at least one group that used to meet once a week on campus but I don't know if they are still around.


----------



## TheBadElf (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the information, y'all.  Hurricane Dennis did a number on my hovel so I'm going to be moving to Auburn a lot sooner than I'd expected - like within the next two weeks.  It's good to know that I'll be able to find a gaming group.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 15, 2005)

Seeking gamers for Freeport in Forgotten Realms campaign. Games 7 – 10 p.m. Friday’s Visions in Montgomery, Al. Come join or e-mail me. Monty is about 1 hour or so from Auburn, down I-85.


----------

